# Gift ideas for wife



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the type of wife that every outdoor guy dreams of. She loves to hunt, fish, camp, etc. She is getting older though and slowing down a bit. So except for things for extremely active younger people, what are some suggestions for gifts?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife is getting me a Milwaukee heated, (rechargeable battery) hoodie and if it works out as well as I have read I am going to get her one. I have read quite a few good reviews on the farming and construction boards.


----------

